# Pure rooting hormones: IAA, IBA, NAA



## jjng5 (Apr 14, 2019)

I know we all have our favorite gels, powders, and rooting solutions. Has anyone purchased pure 99% rooting hormones and utilized before? I picked up some IAA, IBA, and NAA. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience using these with results?

Instructions said to mix 100 MG of each into 100 mL of slightly basic solution. After mixing it, you can store in the refrigerator. I way under mixed it because I have no experiencing using this stuff so I went with 60 MG of each one using a calibrated 0.01 G scale into the same 350 mL of pH 8 dechlorinated water. Instructions also said that mixing these together provide improved results. It cautions not to over apply or apply with too much frequency over course. You can harm the plant with too many hormones. Given enough time, they make their own rooting hormones of course.

The full chemical compound names are as follows:

NAPHTHALENE ACETIC ACID 98% NAA-NA (synthetic)
Indole-3-butyric acid IBA-K (synthetic)
Indole-3-Acetic Acid 99% IAA Indole 3 Acetic Acid (natural)

Appreciation any info. Thanks!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2019)

I have used IBA in the past. It worked for cloning. I was just thinking about IBA since I'm about out of the Shultz rooting powder I got at Home Depot or some other store. I have some cloning that's more difficult than cannabis and I will probably make my own solution.

This is from a few years back but as you can see I used the IBA up.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Plain water is best way to go those hormones are not needed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2019)

iba makes callus...cannabis doesn't require callus to root, it will root via direct exogenesis
iaa is better for cannabis. and GA3 is bad for rooting...Bap is like plant steroids, but a little goes a long way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2019)

ask me how i know that....


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> iba makes callus...cannabis doesn't require callus to root, it will root via direct exogenesis
> iaa is better for cannabis. and GA3 is bad for rooting...Bap is like plant steroids, but a little goes a long way


I wasn't using the GA3 for rooting. I was experimenting with it on growing plants. Same with the BAP. I don't use IBA for cloning cannabis anymore. But I need to get some more because it works good for taking blueberry cuttings. I use GA3 on old seeds though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I wasn't using the GA3 for rooting. I was experimenting with it on growing plants. Same with the BAP. I don't use IBA for cloning cannabis anymore. But I need to get some more because it works good for taking blueberry cuttings. I use GA3 on old seeds though.


i look up whatever i''m trying to clone, if it roots better from a callus formation i use the iba, if it roots better via direct exo, i use iaa...
a weak ga3 solution will make pumpkins grow like a motherfucker...i'm about to go spray mine....i've fucked up one plant with ga3 pretty badly, and had pretty good success with one other, but the shit is strong, it takes so very little...it's better to just let the shorty stubby guys be short and stubby, if you over do it at all you can just throw the whole dam plant away...


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i look up whatever i''m trying to clone, if it roots better from a callus formation i use the iba, if it roots better via direct exo, i use iaa...
> a weak ga3 solution will make pumpkins grow like a motherfucker...i'm about to go spray mine....i've fucked up one plant with ga3 pretty badly, and had pretty good success with one other, but the shit is strong, it takes so very little...it's better to just let the shorty stubby guys be short and stubby, if you over do it at all you can just throw the whole dam plant away...


I wish I could find the pictures I took of a couple plants I sprayed with GA3. They looked like something out of Jack and the Beanstalk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I wish I could find the pictures I took of a couple plants I sprayed with GA3. They looked like something out of Jack and the Beanstalk.


i didn't take any pictures...didn't want any evidence around i fucked up that bad...the plant grew so fast the stalks had holes in them where i guess it just couldn't keep up and gave up to keep growing....but the same stuff sprayed on pumpkins and they kicked ass, vines grew like crazy, and made big pretty pumpkins...
i cut the dosage by 75% and tried it on another plant that was growing very tightly, it worked much better...the original dosage was half what the maker recommended, the effective dosage was ...one eigth the recommended dosage?....


----------



## jjng5 (May 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't take any pictures...didn't want any evidence around i fucked up that bad...the plant grew so fast the stalks had holes in them where i guess it just couldn't keep up and gave up to keep growing....but the same stuff sprayed on pumpkins and they kicked ass, vines grew like crazy, and made big pretty pumpkins...
> i cut the dosage by 75% and tried it on another plant that was growing very tightly, it worked much better...the original dosage was half what the maker recommended, the effective dosage was ...one eigth the recommended dosage?....



@Roger A. Shrubber You seem to know a lot about rooting hormones! I sprayed plants with a mixure of IBA and IAA and it damaged them and I had to start over. Spraying foliage with hormones is a bad move. This time I made up a solution of IAA and dipped only the stems of the fresh cuttings for a minute or two before putting it in an aerocloner. In the aerocloner I added Hormex rooting solution (NAA and Vit. B) to the reservoir. They're finally starting to root after two weeks of time but I noticed that many of them callused and parts of the stems showed some damage to the outer surface. I can see where they've been healing themselves but I think this likely delayed the rooting process between the callus and outer stem damage. I lightly took off the outer layer after taking my 45 degree cut as I've heard that mild scarrifcation can assist the plant with rooting but I'm starting to believe that it's simply not the case and can take even longer. As the plant needs time to try and heal the damage and delays its energy for rooting.

Next time I'm thinking about cutting the hormones back and/or trying a different combination. What are your thoughts. I have NAA, IBA, and IAA plus hormex with vit. B and NAA. I decided to give the hormex solution a try since it was non-organic and contained some vit. B as well.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dieseltech (May 11, 2019)

77-84F 90+% humidity and water is all that is needed

4-7 10 tops days just chilling in water that maintains optimal temps dont matter the angle of cut or if you prune few leaves

The only things that matter are temps being optimal/stable and it being humid af over 90% not in direct light

I do not think i have had a clone take over 10 days since i dropped all hormones and gave the clones the stable environment they really want


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2019)

there's something in the water here, i have a very hard time cloning with any kind of hydro method. i've got a bubble cloner, and an aero cloner, and have shitty luck with either one. i add a little IAA to clonex rooting compound, and root in cups of coco. i mist them with RO water a couple of times a day till it looks like they're going to make it, then i quit misting them. i water them with tap water the first week, then i start giving them the same 300 ppm i give all the veg plants. i have about an 80% success rate with this method, where i had maybe a 20% success rate in either of my water cloners.
they were clean as well, i clean with bleach and physan 20 between cycles, most of them would just never get more than little nubs that would never develop...


----------



## crimsonecho (May 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's something in the water here, i have a very hard time cloning with any kind of hydro method. i've got a bubble cloner, and an aero cloner, and have shitty luck with either one. i add a little IAA to clonex rooting compound, and root in cups of coco. i mist them with RO water a couple of times a day till it looks like they're going to make it, then i quit misting them. i water them with tap water the first week, then i start giving them the same 300 ppm i give all the veg plants. i have about an 80% success rate with this method, where i had maybe a 20% success rate in either of my water cloners.
> they were clean as well, i clean with bleach and physan 20 between cycles, most of them would just never get more than little nubs that would never develop...


Same shit. Little nubs and no developed roots. I think my problem is infrequent water changes. Like i forgot for a week or so and they push nubs but the nubs get covered with a transparent algae like slime. Not visible only you can feel it. I went back to jiffies which i hate.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's something in the water here, i have a very hard time cloning with any kind of hydro method. i've got a bubble cloner, and an aero cloner, and have shitty luck with either one. i add a little IAA to clonex rooting compound, and root in cups of coco. i mist them with RO water a couple of times a day till it looks like they're going to make it, then i quit misting them. i water them with tap water the first week, then i start giving them the same 300 ppm i give all the veg plants. i have about an 80% success rate with this method, where i had maybe a 20% success rate in either of my water cloners.
> they were clean as well, i clean with bleach and physan 20 between cycles, most of them would just never get more than little nubs that would never develop...


Yeah i never thought about that I guess if I had the same problem look into some compounds

20% would deff be disappointing and I would seek to make changes


----------



## jjng5 (May 11, 2019)

I tried bubble cloners and they absolutely are the worst for me. I hated it and eventually they ALWAYS would get stem rot and damp off. I've gotten that translucent slime once too. I tried everything you can think of and more then once. The most success I've had to date are with aerocloners it just takes for ever. I'm not sure if I should get a digital timer and do on/off cycles. My res temps are always between 68-72 degrees so I've held off. What do you guys think? I change the water out every 10 days or so and add a few drops of calcium hypochlorite (bleach) every 3-4 days. I think I used too much hormone this last time around but they're coming around. I also figured out that scrapping the sides of the stem is a bad move. I also try and leave more leaves on and snip the tips off so that the clones have the lower leaves to feed on if needed. When people say 7-10 days I have absolutely no idea how they do it.. seriously. I don't even get my hopes up for anything less than 14 and hope they're ready by 21 to be honest...


----------



## Dieseltech (May 11, 2019)

jjng5 said:


> I tried bubble cloners and they absolutely are the worst for me. I hated it and eventually they ALWAYS would get stem rot and damp off. I've gotten that translucent slime once too. I tried everything you can think of and more then once. The most success I've had to date are with aerocloners it just takes for ever. I'm not sure if I should get a digital timer and do on/off cycles. My res temps are always between 68-72 degrees so I've held off. What do you guys think? I change the water out every 10 days or so and add a few drops of calcium hypochlorite (bleach) every 3-4 days. I think I used too much hormone this last time around but they're coming around. I also figured out that scrapping the sides of the stem is a bad move. I also try and leave more leaves on and snip the tips off so that the clones have the lower leaves to feed on if needed. When people say 7-10 days I have absolutely no idea how they do it.. seriously. I don't even get my hopes up for anything less than 14 and hope they're ready by 21 to be honest...


I get roots usually in 4 days strains vary but i have a multi hvac rooms that i can control the temps

All i use plastic containers and water set them and forget them in optimal temp zone

Nothing beats optimal temps if you hit the honey zone you will be rollin in a few days

Plus the less chemicals that go in the better just in general

14-21 days is 3 week way to long that is time you could be vegging or in bloom faster


----------



## Keesje (Dec 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it will root via direct exogenesis


What does this mean? I looked up the word, but could not find it in this context.


----------



## shaggyballs (Feb 5, 2020)

I think it means, in non scientific terms:
The plants do not need to form callus tissue to start root production.

The other poster was saying there is no need for IBA, but this may be flawed thinking.
Cannabis will form roots from callus tissue, so if you use IBA to induce callus you will double your chances of roots striking.
This is only my opinion and should be taken as just that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 6, 2020)

yes, that is what it means, you don't have to produce callous to get root growth, you can look in threads about aero cloners, and they all have roots popping directly out of stems...


----------



## Zoonotic6988 (Feb 6, 2020)

I use IBA only. 10-30 second soak, directly into moist peat pellets. 6-10 days roots on every strain 100% success rate. Been doing this combo for over 7 years now. Have done every other in the past and found this the cleanest, fastest, & most successful across all strains.


----------



## Zoonotic6988 (Feb 6, 2020)

^^^ 
Also I should add I root about 80-400 cuts a month depending.


----------



## DrKiz (Feb 6, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ask me how i know that....
> View attachment 4318106


How do you use the triacantonol? I buy bud factor x specifically for that. You may have just saved me some $.


----------



## Keesje (Feb 6, 2020)

Zoonotic6988 said:


> I use IBA only. 10-30 second soak, directly into moist peat pellets. 6-10 days roots on every strain 100% success rate. Been doing this combo for over 7 years now. Have done every other in the past and found this the cleanest, fastest, & most successful across all strains.


In what way does the IBA come?
I have seen powder that is about 99% IBA.
You mix it with water so you get a certain ppm of IBA.
What do you do?


----------



## konsciousklout (Feb 21, 2020)

Zoonotic6988 said:


> ^^^
> Also I should add I root about 80-400 cuts a month depending. View attachment 4473085


What concentration IBA do you use?


----------



## xtsho (Feb 21, 2020)

I got these instructions with measurements for specific ppm's using 99% IBA when I bought some years ago from an outfit called Plants and Such. They might come in handy for someone.


----------



## rob333 (Feb 21, 2020)

Zoonotic6988 said:


> ^^^
> Also I should add I root about 80-400 cuts a month depending. View attachment 4473085


honey should be ur best friend


----------



## rob333 (Feb 21, 2020)

i have had mega results with honey/Vegemite 4-7 days rooted 15 watt cfl as the clone light


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2020)

rob333 said:


> honey should be ur best friend


I've had just as good of results using honey as I have with rooting compounds. I always have organic honey in the cupboard so rooting products are just another thing I won't be buying.


----------



## konsciousklout (Feb 22, 2020)

rob333 said:


> honey should be ur best friend


Can any kind of honey be used, or does it have to be raw and unfiltered honey? What is the process, do you dip directly or dilute? I use a dwc cloner, would I just dip the tip into honey and then put directly in the cloner?


xtsho said:


> I got these instructions with measurements for specific ppm's using 99% IBA when I bought some years ago from an outfit called Plants and Such. They might come in handy for someone.


Thanks!


----------



## rob333 (Feb 22, 2020)

konsciousklout said:


> Can any kind of honey be used, or does it have to be raw and unfiltered honey? What is the process, do you dip directly or dilute? I use a dwc cloner, would I just dip the tip into honey and then put directly in the cloner?
> 
> Thanks!


not sure with a cloner prob work the same way but just natural honey organic is best Vegemite works well with the honey straight honey aswell


----------



## linuxman (Jan 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> iba makes callus...cannabis doesn't require callus to root, it will root via direct exogenesis
> iaa is better for cannabis. and GA3 is bad for rooting...Bap is like plant steroids, but a little goes a long way


I also highly advice not to use GA3 for rooting for cannabis plants.

GA3 will also cause cannabis plant to go hermie or be a male in a non stress manner if applied to the roots. 

This is because GA3 is the "male" inducing hormone for the cannabis plant. GA3 will signal the plant to be male like. 
Never use GA3 on cannabis plants unless you want males or hermies for breeding/testing purposes. 

Quality female/feminized strains/seeds should refrain the GA3 male hormone signaling. 
GA3 is however good for stem growth and provides high success rates in germination but it is counterintuitive for cannabis plants because we all want the female plant.

If interested, read the attached of two different research papers done on cannabis plants using different kinds of hormones to induce certain genders.
Here are some quotes, one from each paper:

"Treatment with gibberellic acid (25 mg/L) resulted in more than 80% of the plants being male"

"Gibberellic acid promoted masculinization"


----------



## GanjaJack (Jan 15, 2022)

I just rooted 2 clones in nothing but Black Gold seedling mix and a 6 oz cup. 10 days.

I use 3 platic cups, one 6oz for the soil and clone, with a hole in the bottom, then I set that inside of a larger 8 oz cup that acts as my water rez... 

Then set another 6oz cup on top to act as my dome.

The fastest way I have ever cloned though, was Ez Cloner, 16 site, follow their exact instructions and I end up with clones that are showing roots in about 4 days.


----------

